# LOL... Litespeed "Vortex" on eBay



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

*This was too good not to pass on...*

Just saw this "2004 Litespeed Vortex" listed on eBay: eBay listing

*This is the bike he is selling:*










*My favorite is, the shipping box it comes in, "YOUR'S TO KEEP $80.00 VALUE"*















And I thought that a *2004 Litespeed Vortex* was supposed to look like this...
















Actually, I think this guy made an error in his listing... Does someone want to write him and let him know?

I mean, look at those decals. That is *obviously a 2006 Vortex*, pictured below...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

not that either...look at the tube shapes. Plus he gives all measurements in inches--sounds fishy to me.


----------



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

I know, I was being ironical... the decals aren't even in the right place.

Who knows what that frame is, but the guy slapped some 2006 Vortex decals on it and is calling it a 2004 Vortex!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bender said:


> I know, I was being ironical... the decals aren't even in the right place.
> 
> Who knows what that frame is, but the guy slapped some 2006 Vortex decals on it and is calling it a 2004 Vortex!


If it was really from Colo cyclist it's probably a "Douglas" or whatever the house brand is there.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

It almost appears to be a mid-90's Classic. I've never seen a Vortex with a braze on seatpost clamp.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> It almost appears to be a mid-90's Classic. I've never seen a Vortex with a braze on seatpost clamp.


With the pre-2000 head tube badge, straight seat stays, braze-on seat post clamp and clamp-on FD, I would think a '96 or '97 Catalyst. - TF


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

what everybody else's said, and, it has a 1" headtube. it's been more than a couple of years since litespeed built frames with 1" headtubes and braze-on seatpost binders.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

12x23 said:


> what everybody else's said, and, it has a 1" headtube. it's been more than a couple of years since litespeed built frames with 1" headtubes and braze-on seatpost binders.


No bids yet...I see others have chimed in:

<table class="questiontableborder" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="questionQ questionrowpadding questionrow1bg" style="padding-left: 15px; line-height: 1;" valign="top">Q: </td><td class="questioncontent questionrowpadding questionrow1bg" valign="top" width="633">This bike is not a 2004 Litespeed Vortex. Litespeed will, in fact, verify that. THIS IS A FRAUDULENT LISTING AND WILL BE REPORTED TO EBAY.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

it does have the tom kellog signature decal on the chainstay fwiw, which would make it a merlin or spectrum.
a mystery involving decal change or early year model vortex maybe?

i notice a reduction of seat tube diameter just below the seatstay juncture, does this ring an extralight bell?




TurboTurtle said:


> With the pre-2000 head tube badge, straight seat stays, braze-on seat post clamp and clamp-on FD, I would think a '96 or '97 Catalyst. - TF


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

odeum said:


> it does have the kellog signature decal on the chainstay fwiw. a mystery involving decal change or first year vortex maybe?


It reminds me a bit of my pre-Litespeed Merlin Extralight.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

odeum said:


> it does have the tom kellog signature decal on the chainstay fwiw, which would make it a merlin or spectrum.
> a mystery involving decal change or early year model vortex maybe?
> 
> i notice a reduction of seat tube diameter just below the seatstay juncture, does this ring an extralight bell?


The sig is Dave Lynskey, not Kellog. Litespeed.

Thought the seat tube delta was just lighting, but it shows in the close-up. Eliminates any LS that I know of.

The head tube badge is pre-2000. The decals are 2006 - though not in the correct places. The Lynskey signature is also pre-2000.

And the mystery continues. 

TF


----------



## RJHarary (Nov 8, 2007)

It's a 96 Vortex i had him verify it with Litespeed. He put the new decal set on. nice guy but not too detailed in his listing which can cause a stir.


----------

